# Missing in Action? Give us a wave!



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2010)

I always wonder what is happening with people who haven't posted in a while, but may possibly still be reading the forum. If that applies to you, then please pop in and let us know how things are going  We're here to support you if you're having problems - or we'd like to share your successes too, of course! 

Don't be shy!  Just a little 'hello' would be good!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello - here I am - just.

I have taken a break from the Forum to focus on getting a job (still no joy) and with the help of my lovely DSN, try to work on getting my HbA1c back to a better level.   Pleased to say, daily readings are better, but a way to go yet.   I am having a real battle with my sweet tooth..............

Dad has had a bad time.   He had 7 falls in 6 days, nothing broken, but massive tissue damagfe and bruising.   He has had a nuber of appointments at the hospital to get to the bottom of this, but as yet, no reason.   Next week he starts physio' and then has his home assessed for any aids to help him.    All his meds have been re-assessed and the only 1 to survive is the Metformin.

Early in August we go on holiday on the Clyde coast - the Clyde on one side and Prestwick airport of the other.    Dad was a wireless operator in RAF during the  war - and he still loves listening to aircraft band radio. 

So, to all the Forum members, old and new, take care


----------



## ukjeff27 (Jul 17, 2010)

Helllllllooooooooo



(skulks back into corner)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting Hazel and Jeff  Hazel, will be thinking of you and your Dad. Hope you have a great holiday and that he recovers well from his falls. Hoping you can see some better levels soon - and a job!

Jeff, nice to hear from you mate, hope things are going OK - would be great to meet you at the Southampton meet if possible  I sense a good season brewing for the Saints!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 17, 2010)

a little hello


----------



## shirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi All, 

sorry for not being on here for a while, still trying to get myself together bodily and mentally (long way to go with that one!) have thought about you all tho. Got lots of things happening rite now, some of which have me not knowing which way to go . . . . . .   but hey thats life I guess! 

Take care all, shirl x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2010)

Ruth and Shirl, thank you for the hellos - will be thinking of you both, we are here for you should you need us


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 17, 2010)

*waves at everyone* Hellllooooooooo out there =)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> *waves at everyone* Hellllooooooooo out there =)



Hello Mrs soon-to-be Wise-Cakebread! (I just love the idea of that name! )


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 17, 2010)

NOT going to happen hahaha!!!!


----------



## casey (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm still here. Very shy, so read posts everyday but don't post too often.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2010)

casey said:


> I'm still here. Very shy, so read posts everyday but don't post too often.



Nothing wrong with that casey - whatever you feel comfortable with


----------



## IcH (Jul 18, 2010)

casey said:


> I'm still here. Very shy, so read posts everyday but don't post too often.



Me too, I also tend to have a read through most days


----------



## lawlessd (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Always in having a look North, but will promise to post more!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2010)

Great to hear from you IcH and Dave!  Glad to hear the forum is still a part of your daily life and hope it is informative and fun!


----------



## Mummyt (Jul 18, 2010)

*HIya*

Have been away for a couple of weeks for convelescense to Harrogate 

Gorgeous up there, and didn't want to come home to face the music

tues go  for Hep B jab, then Thurs go & see Kidney consultant 

Aw well - Take each day as it comes !

Hugs Mo


----------



## CarolK (Jul 18, 2010)

same as the last few , I read post every day, but only submit once in a while. Look forward to reading everyones though!


----------



## Steff (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi nice to see your names back on the boards

Look forward to hearing from you all x


----------



## D_G (Jul 18, 2010)

I tend to vanish at the end of the week and the weekend lol but am still here *waves*

...and still blogging


----------



## kaffp (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all,

sorry I'm a classic lurker, I pop in most days to see how you all are & to benefit from your wisdom but tend to stand in the corner & watch the party! You do all help keep me sane (well as near as ...) sorry I don't return the favour,

kaff


----------



## Caroline (Jul 19, 2010)

It is good to know so many people look in. This forum is certainly a great one for support and information


----------



## annie (Jul 19, 2010)

Another lurker here.    Read the threads every day and find them really useful.   Have my ups and downs but the ups are getting better.    Don't like to post every problem (most of them appear anyway and I get my answers through reading through the posts).   Cannot do without this forum, it's: great.  Keep up the good work!:


----------



## Emzi (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi guys im still around, i tend to pop in from time to time coz ive fallen of the 'diabetes good care' wagon and feeling pretty crap and disappointed with myself at the moment so not felt very proud nor wanted to communicate about it but i do keep reading posts and im hoping to get some motivation to get back to how i was, have a feeling my Hba1c will have risen again when its taken in sept 

... but im still here and thank you for my bday e card it was great


----------



## traceycat (Jul 21, 2010)

hi everyone, im still here  as some of you know ive just moved house an no longer have internet, so i can only get on here when i go to my daughters house. i miss not being able to go online when i want but love catching up with everyone on here when i do  xxx


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi

My mum had cancer last year (she has since recovered and has now got a new job which is amazing considering the dearth of jobs in education, well everywhere, but especially in education) and I am in the midst of moving house at the moment. So I have been preoccupied for a while. I do drop in here but don't get much time to post stuff. I am struggling and my diabetes has been put on the back burner which I know is wrong but I have so much stress right now I just can't deal with it.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2010)

Hiya

I'm still around as well.  Sorry not been posting.  Bev keeps me up with any news.    I am just trying to get on top of stuff, am sure I'll be back in the summer or when they go back to school.   I am very involved with the cwd email group, as you know and school has been very involved recently, getting things ready for new school year plus our head is retiring tomorrow so had lots going on with that.

I do keep in touch with a few on fb which is lovely.

Anyway I'm still here.   If you ever think I can help with anything please email me (not pm as I don't always log on) and I'll pop back in.

Hope you are all ok.

xx


----------



## am64 (Jul 22, 2010)

lovely to hear from you adrienne x hope you and J have a great summer break xx


----------



## lanzlady (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,

been here since Jan 2010 dont post much but I visit every day for any info
hope you are all good (as can be) is there anyone else from Inverness I know 
AlisonM is?

Lanzlady


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has popped in to wave  It's good to hear that you are dropping in and enjoy visiting the forum


----------



## Smit (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm still about, but just getting a bit fed up of the diabetes thing, lol as if it was a fashion accessory. Still nip in every day just not that motivated at moment. Still love the forum though x


----------



## VictoriaGreen (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 

Again, I just lurk mainly. I tend to disappear when I'm having a tricky time with it - going off the rails with the food haha!

I should come in daily and read, it keeps me focused.

I hardly ever post, but you're all lovely!

Victoria x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2010)

Smit said:


> I'm still about, but just getting a bit fed up of the diabetes thing, lol as if it was a fashion accessory. Still nip in every day just not that motivated at moment. Still love the forum though x





VictoriaGreen said:


> Hi
> 
> Again, I just lurk mainly. I tend to disappear when I'm having a tricky time with it - going off the rails with the food haha!
> 
> ...



I think we all need some time when we don't have diabetes 'in our faces' - not to forget it (I wish!), but to stop it from dominating our lives. It's good to hear that you both enjoy the forum as a place to be among friends, and not just cold hard facts!


----------



## Liz (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi I'm still around.  I often read the messages on the forum, but am a bit shy when it comes to posting.


----------



## Annimay (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm still around, lurking in the background.  Feeling a bit down and I'm not good at being chatty so I don't say much apart from the odd flippant comment when something tickles my sense of humour!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2010)

Annimay said:


> I'm still around, lurking in the background.  Feeling a bit down and I'm not good at being chatty so I don't say much apart from the odd flippant comment when something tickles my sense of humour!



Hi Annimay, hope things look up for you soon - thanks for checking in


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi I don't post a lot but value this site very much. A bit fed -up just now as the old ticker is playing up, probably due to the hot weather which I love really. Southampton meet ? Have I missed something as I'm not far from So'ton and would turn up at the time and place. I am not on 'puter everyday as seem to be busy with other things although this week it has been mostly reading as too knackered to do anything else. Plus I have recently changed my server and found it a bit stressy sorting it out. I'm not all that great with this computer stuff.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2010)

muddlethru said:


> Hi I don't post a lot but value this site very much. A bit fed -up just now as the old ticker is playing up, probably due to the hot weather which I love really. Southampton meet ? Have I missed something as I'm not far from So'ton and would turn up at the time and place. I am not on 'puter everyday as seem to be busy with other things although this week it has been mostly reading as too knackered to do anything else. Plus I have recently changed my server and found it a bit stressy sorting it out. I'm not all that great with this computer stuff.



Sorry to hear about the ticker, that must be very unsettling and frustrating 

There is a Southampton Meet on Saturday, August 7th - would be great to see you there! 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9513


----------



## katiekin (Jul 25, 2010)

hello!
like many others i dont post much, but i read nearly every day. this forum is amazing, and i am so glad i found it. Thank you to everyone who keeps it running and the proactive posters! you are legends
xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2010)

katiekin said:


> hello!
> like many others i dont post much, but i read nearly every day. this forum is amazing, and i am so glad i found it. Thank you to everyone who keeps it running and the proactive posters! you are legends
> xxx



Hi katiekin, glad you like the place!  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## suziepoo (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi - I keep checking in to see what's going on etc. Haven't posted for a while because I'm back to the old yr type 1 no yr type 2 debate (still no resolution after 6 months!). Plus they keep changing my meds and am now on 3 lots - 1 of which they said 'lets just see what it does for you'! They've put off insulin injections for 4 months until I've seen the psychologist - still waiting for an appointment! Had enough of moaning about it - have enough stress going on without this!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2010)

suziepoo said:


> Hi - I keep checking in to see what's going on etc. Haven't posted for a while because I'm back to the old yr type 1 no yr type 2 debate (still no resolution after 6 months!). Plus they keep changing my meds and am now on 3 lots - 1 of which they said 'lets just see what it does for you'! They've put off insulin injections for 4 months until I've seen the psychologist - still waiting for an appointment! Had enough of moaning about it - have enough stress going on without this!!



Nice to hear from you suziepoo!  Goodness, surely they can determine what type you are by now! Don't forget, we don't mind a good old moan if it helps you!


----------



## Gemma444 (Jul 26, 2010)

Helloooooo

Im trying to pop in and out when i can, never have time to do alot of things. Quick update, Jack went onto 3 injections a day a few months back and his Hba1c has gone down from 9.0 to 8.3 we are starting full mdi next week now its the school hols. hope everyone is doing ok? x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2010)

Gemma444 said:


> Helloooooo
> 
> Im trying to pop in and out when i can, never have time to do alot of things. Quick update, Jack went onto 3 injections a day a few months back and his Hba1c has gone down from 9.0 to 8.3 we are starting full mdi next week now its the school hols. hope everyone is doing ok? x



Ooh! Good luck with the MDI Gemma! And great to see the reduction in HbA1c!


----------



## ladyengineer (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm afraid a lot of things got in the way and I disappeared for a while. When I last posted in Feb I was very angry and frustrated, not by you guys I hasten to add, but the whole idea of diabetes and the way I'd found out about going on Metformin (chemist picked up script for one type of med and there was also a script for Metformin, the surgery hadn't informed me). 
I was called in for blood test last week (still have the bruise to prove it!) and have to return for results tomorrow. 
When I was in having blood taken I was asked if I was testing my blood. "No I was never told anything about that" and then explained the only info I'd had was a one page diet sheet and "take these tablets". 
The reaction was to say I should be referred to podiatrist, dietician and diabetic nurse.  
It feels like it's all or nothing and the all is daunting.  I'm dreading the results tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope the results are much better than you fear, ladyengineer. Please let us know how you go on, and let us know if we can help with anything


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, I pop on every now and then but not often enough!
Julie


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi, I pop on every now and then but not often enough!
> Julie



Julie! I was wondering where you were! Hope all is well with you, my dear


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been reading but not posting ........I've been up and down struggling with the gastroparesis but things are now more positive after seeing diabetes gastroparesis specialist on Monday


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

AJLang said:


> I've been reading but not posting ........I've been up and down struggling with the gastroparesis but things are now more positive after seeing diabetes gastroparesis specialist on Monday



Hi AJ, glad to hear that things are looking up after seeing the specialist. It must be very difficult living with that and diabetes.


----------



## am64 (Jul 29, 2010)

just to say folks i did speak to Einstein last night by chance on FB and hes doing ok ....told me to say HI


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> just to say folks i did speak to Einstein last night by chance on FB and hes doing ok ....told me to say HI



Thanks for the update am


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks am i was wondering about him last week and also angel30eyes .


----------



## runner (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi one and all - have missed you all.  Just clawing my way to the surface after (and still during) massive grief.  Our son was paid a huge tribute by family and so many friends on 26th, at his funeral, it was overwhelming and heartening.  diabetes has taken a back seat, like others have said - just want to eat cake and chocolate!  really appreciate the kindness and support from people on here tho' and hope to drop in a bit more soon before work takes over again.

Nice to hear einstein's OK.


----------



## glodee (Aug 3, 2010)

*Hello!*

Hi,
I'm still around just not had a lot of time to post lately. Sorry.  I do love the peeps on this forum and see quite a few on FB. X


----------



## AJLang (Aug 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi AJ, glad to hear that things are looking up after seeing the specialist. It must be very difficult living with that and diabetes.



Thanks Northener - it has been frustrating but there are worse things in life. The excellent news is that since I went onto the latest gastroparesis medication (last Monday) I've been having the best blood sugars that I've had in 40 years - there's always something to smile about


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2010)

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northener - it has been frustrating but there are worse things in life. The excellent news is that since I went onto the latest gastroparesis medication (last Monday) I've been having the best blood sugars that I've had in 40 years - there's always something to smile about



That's excellent news!


----------



## Garthion (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry I've not been on too much in the last 2-3 months, my wireless internet connection has been dropping out frequently but its back working now so..

My Diabetes control is getting better, my check up in May revealed my HbA1C had dropped below 10 for the first time in 8 years and the Retinopathy I have started developing seems to be on hold at the moment (though I have just spent nearly ?140 on a new pair of glasses  ) Just really want to find a better job so I can have better control of my diabetes, but under the present climate, I'm just glad to have a job.


----------



## am64 (Aug 4, 2010)

runner said:


> Hi one and all - have missed you all.  Just clawing my way to the surface after (and still during) massive grief.  Our son was paid a huge tribute by family and so many friends on 26th, at his funeral, it was overwhelming and heartening.  diabetes has taken a back seat, like others have said - just want to eat cake and chocolate!  really appreciate the kindness and support from people on here tho' and hope to drop in a bit more soon before work takes over again.
> 
> Nice to hear einstein's OK.



nice to hear from you runner you have been well in my thoughts xxx hugsxxx i will pass it on to einstien next time he pops up on FB !!


----------



## Jules001 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone.... Haven't been postin much lately or been on the forum, New Family member has taken up a lot of my time he's been getting myself and my partner up at silly o'clock hrs. He's a Minature Jack Russell and his name is Forza hes gettin better now and sleeping for about 4-5 hrs at night now yippee lol..

Anyway went and saw Nurse yesterday for check up she's pleased with the results and Blood readings I'm getting now they are ranging from 6.5-12ish on most days which is a lot better than the 20s i was getting.. She got me a Accu Check Mobile Blood machine yesterday which is the best thing since sliced bread lol... anyway I will be back reading all your posts so keep on writing  lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> Hi everyone.... Haven't been postin much lately or been on the forum, New Family member has taken up a lot of my time he's been getting myself and my partner up at silly o'clock hrs. He's a Minature Jack Russell and his name is Forza hes gettin better now and sleeping for about 4-5 hrs at night now yippee lol..
> 
> Anyway went and saw Nurse yesterday for check up she's pleased with the results and Blood readings I'm getting now they are ranging from 6.5-12ish on most days which is a lot better than the 20s i was getting.. She got me a Accu Check Mobile Blood machine yesterday which is the best thing since sliced bread lol... anyway I will be back reading all your posts so keep on writing  lol



Nice to hear from you Jules, and good to hear that the levels are improving!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Jules, good to see you in again and congrats on the numbers. The thing with Jack Russels is they don't have an off switch and make the Duracell Bunny look lethargic! But they're great fun and very loving wee beasties. I envy you. Got any pics of your wee chum?


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> Hi everyone.... Haven't been postin much lately or been on the forum, New Family member has taken up a lot of my time he's been getting myself and my partner up at silly o'clock hrs. He's a Minature Jack Russell and his name is Forza hes gettin better now and sleeping for about 4-5 hrs at night now yippee lol..
> 
> Anyway went and saw Nurse yesterday for check up she's pleased with the results and Blood readings I'm getting now they are ranging from 6.5-12ish on most days which is a lot better than the 20s i was getting.. She got me a Accu Check Mobile Blood machine yesterday which is the best thing since sliced bread lol... anyway I will be back reading all your posts so keep on writing  lol



Hi jules lovely to hear from you and well done on the readings, ohh how i can relate we have just got ourselves a new 12 week old staff x terrier last week and to say he is ruling the nigthtime sleep pattern would be an understatement lol but we are getting there and this morning he slept till 8 lol x


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

On the subject of missing in action I wonder how DiabeticDave is getting on I miss his jokes you could always guarentee on plenty from him.


----------



## Jules001 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Alison

Yeah I have pics but for some reason it wont let me upload them on here in the Gallery!!!

Steffie
Tell me about the sleep well lack of it lol his sleep is all over the place, I got to bed about 1.30am and he can be up at 4.30 wantin to play n go to do his doggy stuff lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> Hi Alison
> 
> Yeah I have pics but for some reason it wont let me upload them on here in the Gallery!!!
> ...



Jules, pictures need approving before they appear and I'm guilty of often forgetting to check if there are any in the pipeline! If you want to try and upload some and let me know, I'll see that they get 'published'


----------



## AndyS (Aug 7, 2010)

*Missing in action*

Hi 

I'm still here too, I regulary have a look on the forums.

Things haven't been too good for me recently health wise, changed surgery and gone from bad to worse.  In constant pain with a sore mouth, dentist says its not dental, its something to do with diabetes or B12 problem.  Doctor and DSN say they don't know.  No one wants to prescribe pain relief because it's "very addictive" - so still going round in circles 4 years later (getting a bit drained with it all now)

Take care

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2010)

AndyS said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm still here too, I regulary have a look on the forums.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy, sorry to hear that things are not going great. I have heard about how B12 deficiency can be related to some diabetes meds (metformin) 
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/722267

 - are they prescribing you injections for it? Thanks for checking in


----------



## AndyS (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Northerner

I started off on the 5 x B12 injections over 10 days and now have 1 injection every 3 months.  It seemed to work okay for the first 12 months, now it doesnt seem to be working.  The last time the B12 level was checked it was 'normal' it was tested 2 days after I had the B12 injection.

I'm taking 8 paracetamol and 8 ibuprofen tablets a day and its still really painful.  I'm seeing the nurse practitioner on Tuesday morning and the dentist in the afternoon, I will let you know how I get on )

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Fudge (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All 
I have not been around for a while as been in hospital having an operation on right stump (which is healing well), but 2 weeks after operation my father in law passed away from a long illness. He seemed to go downhill suddenly, so been sorting loads of stuff out, but i'm back on the scene and unfortunately back at work as well after having 7 weeks off.

So a BIG hi to you all


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2010)

Fudge said:


> Hi All
> I have not been around for a while as been in hospital having an operation on right stump (which is healing well), but 2 weeks after operation my father in law passed away from a long illness. He seemed to go downhill suddenly, so been sorting loads of stuff out, but i'm back on the scene and unfortunately back at work as well after having 7 weeks off.
> 
> So a BIG hi to you all



Hi Fudge, thanks for checking in  Very sorry to hear about your father in law and that you've been in hospital.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I always wonder what is happening with people who haven't posted in a while, but may possibly still be reading the forum. If that applies to you, then please pop in and let us know how things are going  We're here to support you if you're having problems - or we'd like to share your successes too, of course!
> 
> Don't be shy!  Just a little 'hello' would be good!



Dear Northerner,

I have stopped posting because when I put forward definitive evidence of a particular topic e.g. that cholesterol and heart disease are not related, I am completely ignored. I just get depressed and so feel it is better if I keep my thoughts to myself. I do pop in sometimes -  just for a look. All the best to you and all on this site.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Steff (Aug 9, 2010)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Northerner,
> 
> I have stopped posting because when I put forward definitive evidence of a particular topic e.g. that cholesterol and heart disease are not related, I am completely ignored. I just get depressed and so feel it is better if I keep my thoughts to myself. I do pop in sometimes -  just for a look. All the best to you and all on this site.
> 
> Regards  Dodger



Dear Dodger that is so sad to hear hun, Please re think im sure me and you have never had any troubles and from what i can remember you have helped me out.You dont have to leave altogether do you ?X


----------



## Lauren (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi have not posted in a while because I moved house and have not had internet for 2 months! But now I do yay


----------



## karinagal (Aug 11, 2010)

*hello....*

I'm sorry I haven't been around recently, I kinda went awol and have been spending most of my time on the Tenerife forum so I guess I've been two-timing y'all....

I'm also guilty of deciding that I wasn't diabetic anymore - after all, the doc gets mad at me if I keep testing and using up valuable resources and no-one (at the surgery) seems that interested in how good or bad I'm doing anyway!

However... hubby's brother-in-law (T2, diet and exercise) has been taken into hospital in Ireland after complaining of light headedness and clamminess after a walk - he's now been diagnosed with a blood clot on his lung...  this has given me a much needed kick up the chorus and verse so you're quite likely to see me around much more often 

Karina


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Northerner,
> 
> I have stopped posting because when I put forward definitive evidence of a particular topic e.g. that cholesterol and heart disease are not related, I am completely ignored. I just get depressed and so feel it is better if I keep my thoughts to myself. I do pop in sometimes -  just for a look. All the best to you and all on this site.
> 
> Regards  Dodger



Hi Dodger, sorry you have been feeling depressed  I would like to dispute your feeling that you are ignored - you helped me greatly when I was deciding whether or not I needed to be taking statins, and investigating the whole cholesterol debate by putting me onto some very useful sources of information. Don't forget that, for each person that responds to a post, there are many more reading the posts - some many months after by finding threads in search engines etc. Please don't fee; your contributions are ignored, I can assure you they are not.

On a more personal level, I know you have been a great support to many people in your helpful and encouraging responses - always courteous and considerate. I hope that your spirits lift soon, and that you feel able to visit more often and keep posting. Take care, my friend.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

Lauren said:


> Hi have not posted in a while because I moved house and have not had internet for 2 months! But now I do yay



Yayyyy!!!!  Glad to see you back Lauren, hope that you are nicely settled in your new home and that all is well with you


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Dodger, sorry you have been feeling depressed  I would like to dispute your feeling that you are ignored - you helped me greatly when I was deciding whether or not I needed to be taking statins, and investigating the whole cholesterol debate by putting me onto some very useful sources of information. Don't forget that, for each person that responds to a post, there are many more reading the posts - some many months after by finding threads in search engines etc. Please don't fee; your contributions are ignored, I can assure you they are not.
> 
> On a more personal level, I know you have been a great support to many people in your helpful and encouraging responses - always courteous and considerate. I hope that your spirits lift soon, and that you feel able to visit more often and keep posting. Take care, my friend.



Maybe we did not ignore him Northerner but some certainly did, i understand why he does not want to come on last thing you want on a forum is to feel your opinion and your thoughts are ignored.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

karinagal said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been around recently, I kinda went awol and have been spending most of my time on the Tenerife forum so I guess I've been two-timing y'all....
> 
> I'm also guilty of deciding that I wasn't diabetic anymore - after all, the doc gets mad at me if I keep testing and using up valuable resources and no-one (at the surgery) seems that interested in how good or bad I'm doing anyway!
> 
> ...



Hi Karina, sorry to hear about the lack of enthusiasm and help from your team, you know you'll get lots of support here!  Unfortunately, this is a disease that you really do have to 'take ownership' of. We do sometimes need a jolt back to reality to make us realise that - I hope that your hubby's BIL is on the road to recovery. What's all this about a Tenerife forum?


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2010)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Northerner,
> 
> I have stopped posting because when I put forward definitive evidence of a particular topic e.g. that cholesterol and heart disease are not related, I am completely ignored. I just get depressed and so feel it is better if I keep my thoughts to myself. I do pop in sometimes -  just for a look. All the best to you and all on this site.
> 
> Regards  Dodger



I'm sorry you feel ignored and depressed, your information is always good and helps many people.

I know there are some forum members who feel if they can not add to a topic it is best to just look. There are many posts and threads that I view where I am unable to add anything usefull or relevent so feel it is better not to add anything. This does not mean you are being ignored, it means people do not wish to detract from what has already been said by adding anything else.

Everyones comments and posts are important and all the posts help someone somewhere, so please don't feel we are ignoring you because we don't always respond to posts.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 11, 2010)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Northerner,
> 
> I have stopped posting because when I put forward definitive evidence of a particular topic e.g. that cholesterol and heart disease are not related, I am completely ignored. I just get depressed and so feel it is better if I keep my thoughts to myself. I do pop in sometimes -  just for a look. All the best to you and all on this site.
> 
> Regards  Dodger



Whilst I have not replied to your posts, I have definitely taken them on-board. My thinking about taking statins has been most definitely coloured by what you have said.

However, that doesn't mean that I won't take them, if I consider the situation warrants it!

Stay in touch Dodger (if only so that I can have a little chuckle at your site name!). 

Andy


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 11, 2010)

*Thanks to you all*

Dear All,

I just wanted to thank you for your kind thoughts that you have posted. It has caused me to think deeply about my depression. I have come to the conclusion that the "being ignored" thing is not the real deep down reason for my gloom - it's the onset of complications. I have both background retinopathy and peripheral neuropathy, despite never having an A1c above 5.8% in the last 13 years. I will get over this and when I do I will be back. BTW Andy my site name, in expanded form, is C*****_Dodger there are four different letters!

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for your kind thoughts that you have posted. It has caused me to think deeply about my depression. I have come to the conclusion that the "being ignored" thing is not the real deep down reason for my gloom - it's the onset of complications. I have both background retinopathy and peripheral neuropathy, despite never having an A1c above 5.8% in the last 13 years. I will get over this and when I do I will be back. BTW Andy my site name, in expanded form, is C*****_Dodger there are four different letters!
> 
> Warmest Regards   Dodger



I hope that you are getting effective treatment for the neuropathy, Dodger. I have been told last year that I have background retinopathy, but this can be a transient thing - all we can do is keep keeping good control. It is very disappointing and distressing to start developing complications despite all your efforts, but you have probably escaped much more serious developments (not that these aren't serious of course, but you know what I mean!).

It might be worth talking through your feelings with your doctor to see if there is any help you can get. And keep on dodging that C*****!


----------



## karinagal (Aug 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Karina, sorry to hear about the lack of enthusiasm and help from your team, you know you'll get lots of support here!  Unfortunately, this is a disease that you really do have to 'take ownership' of. We do sometimes need a jolt back to reality to make us realise that - I hope that your hubby's BIL is on the road to recovery. What's all this about a Tenerife forum?



 Bought a little apartment for holidays there so have been immersing myself in all things Tenerife for the last wee while..

Waiting for news of the BIL - will let you know how he gets on and if it's diabetes related or not. 

I've started testing again - from what I can see, my readings are no better or worse than they were before so no apparent harm done. I'm back walking and exercising and trying hard to stay off the chocolate wagon! I'm back to mostly healthy snacks and allowing myself a small bar of choc and a packet of crisps per day. Weight is only slightly up on what it was before so pretty confident I can get back on track.

Dodger, you and I have had our differences in the past but I was really sorry to hear that you didn't feel that your opinions were welcomed. Your approach doesn't work for me, my approach doesn't work for lots of people either! So please know that a bit of healthy banter/debate *is* good to have and I very much appreciate your input. As well as our occasional sparring matches you have also been very supportive of all the little victories I had won on the weight loss and readings front and that has been truly appreciated. 

I'm not going to go all mushy here but take it as read that your input *is* valued. 

Karina


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 11, 2010)

C*5_Dodger said:


> BTW Andy my site name, in expanded form, is C*****_Dodger there are four different letters!
> 
> Warmest Regards   Dodger



Oh! Booo! I thought it was a reference to the old Sinclair C5! 

Andy


----------



## bev (Aug 11, 2010)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for your kind thoughts that you have posted. It has caused me to think deeply about my depression. I have come to the conclusion that the "being ignored" thing is not the real deep down reason for my gloom - it's the onset of complications. I have both background retinopathy and peripheral neuropathy, despite never having an A1c above 5.8% in the last 13 years. I will get over this and when I do I will be back. BTW Andy my site name, in expanded form, is C*****_Dodger there are four different letters!
> 
> Warmest Regards   Dodger



Hi Dodger,
I am so sorry to hear that you are suffering with depression - it is an awful illness. Have you been to see your GP about it? I dont think anyone on here would deliberately ignore you - all your posts are full of detailed information and I, for one, have missed you posting. I consider you to be one of the most knowledgeable people on here and would hate it if you left. I do understand that if people dont answer your posts then you would feel that they dont care or that they think your talking nonsense - but you mustnt think that at all - its just how forums operate and it doesnt mean that people dont read. It just means that they dont respond - totally different altogether.

Please try to get some help for your depression - I am sure this is what is behind all this. It does seem very unfair that you are suffering some complications given your excellent hba1c. I make a point of letting Alex read some of the stories of complications (albeit the less serious ones) as I think it does help him to understand the seriousness of diabetes without medical people telling him that x,y, or z will happen. It is much better to come from people who actually live with diabetes day in day out. If there is anything I can do or if you just want a shoulder to cry on - please pm me.Bev


----------



## FM001 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thought I would look-in on the boards as I have not been on for a while.  Sites like these are invaluable to the diabetic community, and long may they continue to serve those that need help or reassurance from time to time.  30+years of diabetes has taught me one thing...........that is you never stop learning, and even those that are newly diagnosed with this condition can offer extremely good advice  just as much as us old timers, no ones opinion or advice is unworthy, and we must listen and learn respectively.

Keep up the good work everyone, and I wish you all well on the boards second anniversary.  Toby.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2010)

toby said:


> Thought I would look-in on the boards as I have not been on for a while.  Sites like these are invaluable to the diabetic community, and long may they continue to serve those that need help or reassurance from time to time.  30+years of diabetes has taught me one thing...........that is you never stop learning, and even those that are newly diagnosed with this condition can offer extremely good advice  just as much as us old timers, no ones opinion or advice is unworthy, and we must listen and learn respectively.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone, and I wish you all well on the boards second anniversary.  Toby.



Thank you Toby, you are absolutely correct. This is why people should never be afraid to ask questions. Those newly-diagnosed will hopefully have been educated with the very latest information, and the 'veterans' can offer the voice of experience - it's a terrific blend!  Hope you are well, your contributions here are always very welcome.


----------



## FM001 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Northerner, I am very well indeed and will try and look in more often!  Toby.


----------



## purpleshadez (Aug 18, 2010)

Hallo! 

Work and house hunting are taking up most of my time recently! When I eventually get my new phone I will be able to surf on the move so will endevour to pop in more frequently. Still finding the pump okay. I have a few concerns with lumpy/hard sites in my stomach not getting better (can't remember the term for it) but I'm due back at the hospital next month so will discuss it with my DSN.

I have to agree that this site is a valuable support method for all who's lives are affected by diabetes. I've learnt so much in the short time I've been visiting. Without it I doubt I would have had the courage to fight for the pump in the first place! For that alone I'm truely grateful.

Now, back to the madness that is my life at the moment...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2010)

purpleshadez said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Work and house hunting are taking up most of my time recently! When I eventually get my new phone I will be able to surf on the move so will endevour to pop in more frequently. Still finding the pump okay. I have a few concerns with lumpy/hard sites in my stomach not getting better (can't remember the term for it) but I'm due back at the hospital next month so will discuss it with my DSN.
> 
> ...



Hi fellow Tyke, nice to hear from you  Hope you find your dream home and aren't overworking yourself! The word you are looking for is lipohypertrophy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipohypertrophy


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi fellow Tyke, nice to hear from you  Hope you find your dream home and aren't overworking yourself! The word you are looking for is lipohypertrophy:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipohypertrophy



Hi shadez nice to hear from you , good luck


----------



## ruthelliot (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all, Think I may have officially become a 'lurker'. looking in frequently but just dont seem to have the energy to post these days. i know that sounds a bit pathetic and it is selfish as I often read posts and think of things I could say esp to new fellow parents but if i ever actually had any enthusiasm for tackling this diabetes malarky it has most definately waned. Have had a hectic few months generally - one of my other boys was ill and juggling this with Ben's daily trials and tribulations has been a challenge (thankfully he's fine now) He also started school on Monday and Ben started nursery same day - cue much shedding of tears! the nursery have been fantastic and couldn't be better with Ben. Having got a morning place and assuring them he hardly ever ever hypos in the morning (he's only there 9-11.30am) he proceeded to prove me wrong and have a hypo at 10am today. They dealt with it no problem but it is just another example of how unpredictable his levels remain. Also I am doing the Glasgow half marathon in 2weeks for diabetes uk. Training has been tough as I have been getting nowhere near enough sleep for so long now but I'll get there! Anyway prob best I've not been posting as I dont want my current feelings of negativity to filter through esp to any 'new' parents. I'm sure I'll get past this and maybe everyone goes through this but its been 21months now and it depresses me that its forever and this is never going away. sorry for the moan.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Ruth, thanks for letting us know how you are - we have no problems listening to a moan!  Sorry to hear that you are feeling very jaded and tired at the moment. I hope that the half-marathon goes really well - that's a terrific achievment training for that with everything else that you've had to deal with lately. I hope that you are feeling brighter and stronger soon, if there is ever anything we can do, let us know


----------



## leenevitt (Aug 22, 2010)

*hello*

been checking in to see everyone is x


----------



## Steff (Aug 23, 2010)

leenevitt said:


> been checking in to see everyone is x



Hi Lee nice to see you , how have things been x


----------

